# Austin Croshere



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I was extremely skeptical when we traded Qeesy for Cro back in the offseason, but the guys on this board reassured me and said he'd be a great player.

This guy is the most pathetic excuse for a basketball player I've ever seen (save maybe Shawn Bradley...#44 on the Mavs is becoming infamous).

I was at the game two nights ago and was making a point to watch him during warmups; the common excuse made for him is that he hasn't been able to fit in Avery's system, but the guy literally missed every shot I saw him take during warmups. 

He's been so terrible that he failed to see minutes (non-garbage ones anyway) in the two games prior to last night that Dirk was out, and instead we had a small forward in Devean George play at the 4. Last night Dirk was out again and I suppose Avery inserted Cro into the starting lineup in an attempt to jumpstart him. No luck, 0-6 from the field, no minutes after halftime. 

So my question to Pacers fans is, has this guy always been a pile of crap? Do you see any differences in this Cro and the Cro of Indy?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Basically what he lacks is confidence.

I don't know how old you are or how long you've been watching basketball...but if you can remember back to the 2000 finals against the Lakers when he was with the Pacers, he was a beast. He was really playing like an all-star. Then we gave him a HUGE raise that off season and then he came out and played like crap. Austin needs playing time, and a lot of it, if he is going to contribute. He never plays well in crap minutes.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> I was extremely skeptical when we traded Qeesy for Cro back in the offseason, but the guys on this board reassured me and said he'd be a *great* player.


Wait..I havent been posting on here too much lately..but I am pretty sure no one said he would be a "great" player..put in the right system he is a serviceable..he is just a role player..


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> He never plays well in crap minutes.


Couldn't have said it any better myself. 

I think the same thing said about Croshere can be said about Daniels. Maybe not about the terrible shots, but what kind of impact has Daniels really made? I thought this guy was supposed to be great.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Box Man said:


> I think the same thing said about Croshere can be said about Daniels. Maybe not about the terrible shots, but what kind of impact has Daniels really made? I thought this guy was supposed to be great.


I guess neither fans are happy with the trade. I always liked Marquis, and I didnt want to see him go, but I guess I can say Im glad we got a player who's not making an impact since Marquis isn't making an impact either.



StackAttack said:


> This guy is the most pathetic excuse for a basketball player I've ever seen (save maybe Shawn Bradley...#44 on the Mavs is becoming infamous).


I always thought that was KVH...But now that I think about it, the only reason why Bradley got into the NBA was because he's 7'6"


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Back in the day Croshere was a solid player. He was never really good but he was solid for the pacers for many years. He's just really past his prime and taking over more of a leadership role at this stage of his career because he has lost most of his skills but i still see Croshere as a good shooter. And warm-up means nothing and that was one game.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

I blame Isiah.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I wish that trade would've never happened...I bet if Austin was here we would've had a better record...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I wish that trade would've never happened...I bet if Austin was here we would've had a better record...



I wish both trades with Dallas Never happened. I really miss Anthony Johnson.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Interesting how it is because both Croshere and Johnson dont see much playing time. I kinda wish both trades didnt happen also, because I love Marquis and Rawle. Its rumored that Johnson is on the trading block right now.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Jet said:


> Interesting how it is because both Croshere and Johnson dont see much playing time. I kinda wish both trades didnt happen also, because I love Marquis and Rawle. Its rumored that Johnson is on the trading block right now.


Man, we should do everything to get him back like we got Al back. I definitely still trust AJ more than Tinsley as a starter.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Ya'll are on your 2nd 12 game winning streak, cry some more please.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Fred Jones said:


> Ya'll are on your 2nd 12 game winning streak, cry some more please.


No one is crying, just trying to figure out why someone we traded for isn't producing. I can buy into the idea that he doesn't perform well in crap minutes. I have seen moments where he has looked great but there are more times where he looks awful out there. He's not even in Avery's rotation right now. The only minutes he is getting are crap minutes. Buckner and George are getting all his minutes.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I'd rather not have johnson or croshere. Well maybe croshere for the expiring contract, but play wise meh. 

I beleive the problem with the pacers is the guards. IF they wanna be good they need better guards. Tinsley just doesn't cut it.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We need a stud SG, that's what has been killing us ever since Super Reggie retired...we need someone ASAP....I love Jax, but he's best when he comes off the bench...we need a starter here who can take over games and take pressure off of Jermaine...now who, I have no idea, but we definetly need someone....unfortunetly I doubt that we make any major move...:curse:...


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Wally Szcerbiak(SP?) is someone i think would fit in great with the Pacers at SG.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I miss AC, he was my dude.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I miss AC, he was my dude.



Me too R-Star...Me too...


----------

